# Aires near disney land paris



## 120408 (Feb 15, 2009)

HI 
Can anyone out there help we are in france in may this year and want to use the aire,s as much as we can, does anyone know of an aire,s we can use near disney i see there are two close by but how good are they , and if we stop at disney land car park is there any water or waste you can use there.


----------



## beachguild (May 23, 2005)

The Disney car park is fine. There is a coach drivers pavilion with showers which is usually open, there is fresh water available, and a grey and black waste emptying trench for the coaches which works fine for motorhomes. We stayed there last October for 3 nights with no problems. They charged 14 Euros for 24 hours when we were there.

I had a look at the aire at the service station just outside and that looks OK too. The facilities at Eurodisney are probably better though, and you can't get any closer :!:


----------



## 120408 (Feb 15, 2009)

Hi Dave 
Thanks for the info will take a look when we are there in may 
Mary


----------



## telboy1 (Nov 3, 2007)

hi we have stayed there in May and also New year. You can get water and empty your waste just as the others have said. Just one thing if you park near the walk way the music starts very early and ends very late. It gets in your head and you will be singing it all day. If you go by the motorway it was about 30 euros each way but does save about 2 hours travelling. Have a great time
Dawn x


----------



## 120408 (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks Dawn i,m sure we will be singing it after we,ve been in there thanks again for your info.
Mary


----------

